# Print Screen isn't working



## irishfiddler

My Print Screen button sometimes doesn't work. I know how to use it, most of the time it works fine. I have a PC, Windows XP, and Print Screen is on a button in the top right corner on top of SysRq. I have tried shift, alt, ctrl, and caps lock, and none of those work. Which doesn't matter actually, because pushing print screen by itself should work and usually does.

Restarting my computer and logging off and back on seems to work, but this is annoying.

I know I can download a program to do this, I know there's a snipping tool, but that's not really an answer to my problem. The print screen button should work, I just don't know why it doesn't sometimes. Also, I think pushing caps lock off and on worked once but it's not working now, so it may have been something else I did. 

I've just noticed today that when the clipboard is up in the right side of the windows menu bar, and I push Print Screen, a little window appears above the clipboard icon saying "Item not collected".

I've tried clearing the clipboard. That doesn't seem to work either.

Let me reiterate: I know how to use the button and what programs to paste in, I don't want to download a program, and I don't want to use to the snipping tool. I just want to find out why the button isn't working. I realize there may not be another answer to this, and if so I'll just continue logging off and back in. Usually I figure out there's a problem when I have several things open that I'm working on and it's a pain to save and close all of them, log off, and reopen all of them.

Thanks in advance for any help I can get. I don't mean to sound short, but I becoming very frustrated that this simple button won't work and I can't seem find anyone with a good answer. I've really already spent too much time on this problem.

Thanks again!


----------



## tremmor

Only thing i can think of. If it works sometime i would pull the key off and blow it out.
Take a paperclip and straighten it out. Form a little 'T' handle to hold with needle nose pliers. Bend a tiny 90 deg at the other end. Pull on all four corners one at a time until it pulls off. It will. Blow it out for that hole. pop the key back on. Ive had similar problems before. grand kids might snack and drop food or what ever in there.


----------



## johnb35

Tried a different keyboard?  Your system just may need some general cleanup.  Run Ccleaner and check for malware/viruses using Malwarebytes.


----------

